# I can't keep from looking at it!



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140326313949&_trkparms=tab=Watching

I am going to get a mini ex, and this one appeared, a few hundred miles away. The track motor will cost $2400 plus shipping (not from Bobcat).....so what do you think? Make an offer? :whistling


----------



## ConstSvcs (Nov 22, 2007)

I say save your money and keep searching for a deal on a newer machine. 3000+ hrs is not gooing to be a bargain...............


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I only noticed that since I posted it. It was revised sometime today. The hours won't bother me if the price works out. My 792 John Deere has way over 10k hours. 

The 331 would be about ideal for a lot of the work we do. I would far rather have a zero tail machine, but.......looks like the average price on one of these is running 14k, but the ones I find listed don't seem to be selling.


----------



## digdeep516 (Jun 8, 2009)

zero tail is deffinitley the way to go... bobcat of NY let me take there 435 on a trenching job where i had to dig the dirt away from the foundation in order to repair it... man working without having to worry about tail swing is a big plus in my book


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Its quite a few hours but if you dont mind a little slop in the joints it would make a servicable machine. track motor price seems high. I had a track motor replaced on my T200 at the bobcat dealership for a little over 1800 bucks.... I'm sure they are different motors but that just seems high.... Paul


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

joasis said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140326313949&_trkparms=tab=Watching
> 
> I am going to get a mini ex, and this one appeared, a few hundred miles away. The track motor will cost $2400 plus shipping (not from Bobcat).....so what do you think? Make an offer? :whistling


If you can't feel it, touch it, inspect it, it's just too risky. Plus the seller only has a 128. I have personally sold things off ebay but rarely do I buy off there:whistling. I would much rather buy from an ebay store--more protections in place. Good Luck


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I think I will pass on it. I am patient, and that is how you find the real deals.


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

You cant get a kit and rebuild the drive motor yourself? I'm not famaliar with them.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I probably would not assume that the owner kept the parts together for the track motor. There is not a whole lot to them, just like an automatic transmission in a car, they are quite rebuildable following the right procedures, and that is where most mechanically inclined people fail at this stuff. 

A guy who does hydraulic work was confident that if all the parts are there, and nothing is damaged (gears, etc.,) he could rebuild the motor, but.....

I have expanded my search quite a ways out and have found several machines in the 10k range, with less then 2000 hours. Road trip coming.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

An associate of mine recently purchased a 331 at auction, I believe he paid around 10K for it.

It had a few leaky hoses but otherwise in pretty good condition. I don't know the hours that it had.


----------



## user49169 (Jun 20, 2009)

I hope you are checking craigslist. In fact, searchtempest.org is a craigslist search that allows you to search in a radius from your zip code. Hits all the CL sites. That is how I found my "hoe"...... LOL. I found a 2006 Bobcat 430ZHS with 809 hours for 15K. Talk about a CLEAN MACHINE!!!!!!!!!!!! I absolutley LOVE IT! I will have pics of it on here soon. This thing is AMAZING! Just my opinion. Hell worse case scenario is I sell it. But I honeslty don't see that happening. Good luck on your search.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice buy...a 430 for 15k, wow!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

With those low hours...even a better deal.

It was a buddy of mine's 430 that convinced me to buy my 435.

Welcome to the site.

Edit****I just checked my local dealer's web site, they have a 2006 430 with 1,200 hours for almost 2 times what you paid.

http://www.metrobobcat.com/pre_owned_detail.asp?sid=04704096X6K20K2009J6I48I03JPMQ5250R0&veh=1181491


----------

